# Why does evryone talk so good about deadlifts?????????



## bigbill69 (May 7, 2012)

There not that great and there the #1 exercise to fuck your self up with and ened your Body building career forever.<----thats what squats will do to you


----------



## njc (May 7, 2012)

Actually, they are great.

You shouldnt suffer an injury if you dont push yourself too hard on going TOO heavy which, unless a powerlifter, I dont think you should have to do.  I stay in the 6-10 rep range usually.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 7, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> There not that great


That's your opinion. I think their fantastic in developing the hams, glutes, back, and grip.



bigbill69 said:


> there the #1 exercise to fuck your self up with and ened your Body building career forever.


That's comedy  Care to submit some proof of this? 



bigbill69 said:


> <----thats what squats will do to you


WTF?


----------



## easymoneymike (May 7, 2012)

Deadlifts are very good but just like any exercise bad form leads to poor results and injuries.  In bodybuilding terms everything is more than moving a weight from point A to point B.  Deads are a prime example of this.  Reps should be higher with no sets under 6 reps if you are more interested in breaking the deep muscle fibers of the back.  It is much like legs in that it can take a hell of a beating rep wise.  Just because you can pick it up off the floor and pull it to the top doesn't mean you've done it right.  At the top of the rep, you should be pulling your shoulders back and squeezing the hams, glutes and back as a whole to develop thickness.  If you do them more powerlifting style with low reps that's a whole different story.


----------



## MDR (May 7, 2012)

The deadlift is the best overall exercise.  Period.  Closely followed by the squat.


----------



## fatsopower (May 7, 2012)

like these guys said^^^^ the fact is, like squats - dedz are an all around serious growth movement - but you _*HAVE *_to do them with strict form or you can really mess stuff up!

just for giggles, check this out
T NATION | Deadlift or Squat: What's the Diff?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 7, 2012)

I like quarter rack dead lifts pre contest for lower lumbar, ham-glut separation. .


----------



## 0612Legend (May 7, 2012)

Deadlifts are the superhero lift.


----------



## njc (May 7, 2012)

Worst thread ever?


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

Major fail.  OP do you prefer leg extensions? Lol


----------



## Merkaba (May 8, 2012)

This is a joke right?


----------



## Cork (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Roaddkingg (May 8, 2012)

I do deads but most times use the squat rack and set the bar on the lowest hole so it's a few inches from the floor.
By this method I still get the great ham stretch but feel I have less chance for any lower back issues. 
Plus as was mentioned keep the reps up for a good burn. Most times I do sets of 10.
My grip ussually fails before I do. Maybe some big dumbell farmers walk could help my grip strength.


----------



## njc (May 8, 2012)

Im still trying to figure out the "thats what squats will do to you" line.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 8, 2012)

I deadlift barefoot. GICH!


----------



## bjg (May 8, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> There not that great and there the #1 exercise to fuck your self up with and ened your Body building career forever.<----thats what squats will do to you



deadlifts for bodybuilding should not be treated like if you are training for power lifting ...if you do so: then you are right , risk of injury and a pretty bad one ...because you can easily screw up your form while trying to max or lift heavy....same goes for squats...young bodybuilders are normally very enthusiastic and just push it to the max, however they will one day learn from their mistake, cos one injury can really put you down...i learned myself from my mistakes. One major component of bodybuilding is: Body Management , that is you have to listen to your body , know when to push and when to take it easy, learn to avoid injury...especially at an older age.   
so squats and deadlifts are great if done for bodybuilding purposes with moderate weights and proper form ..they are really bad if done with powerlifting in mind. If done properly and light to moderate weight they can save you from injury and even help heal some injuries. If done heavy then they can cause injury and usually a pretty bad one.


----------



## bigbill69 (May 8, 2012)

ahh yes bjg i agree totally with that so i dont do deads but i do squats but i do light weights and never go below 8 reps.Just deadlifts with heavy weights or even light scare cause of how easy it is to injur yourself


----------



## grotto72 (May 9, 2012)

dont be a pussy. lift the fucker off the floor like a real man. My max isnt impressive (455lb) but i lift 375lb as my working set and try and push it to 8 reps followed by a drop set of 270lb for 8-10 reps


----------



## Powermaster (May 9, 2012)

OP = idiot troll


----------



## crazyotter (May 9, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> i deadlift barefoot. Gich!



fuck yeah!


----------



## crazyotter (May 9, 2012)

Deadlifts are the best workout you can do for overall power and size. Nothing slams your CNS like DLs


----------



## bjg (May 9, 2012)

bigbill: i have done squats all my life , tried everything , i found that the best way to grow your legs safely is to do them light weight and high reps. when we train my friend goes up to 500 lbs , i never exceed 220 lbs and we have similar looking legs...the difference is that he is putting himself under injury risks...+ for a long time lifter, he is accumulating small injuries to his ligaments that will show up some day. powerlifting training is not good for you, many older powerlifters have joint problems ,,,
the object here is bodybuilding not showing off, many young guys start showing off in the gym and end up injuring themselves.
i learned that the hard way myself.


----------



## bjg (May 9, 2012)

crazyotter: deadlifts are good...but MUST be done properly.....repetitive bad form can lead to bad injury..you may not feel a thing while working out ...but with time .......


----------



## crazyotter (May 9, 2012)

bjg said:


> crazyotter: deadlifts are good...but MUST be done properly.....repetitive bad form can lead to bad injury..you may not feel a thing while working out ...but with time .......


Well I think EVERYTHING should be done with properly. But out of all the lifts you can do, the deadlift is king.


----------



## bjg (May 9, 2012)

^^^ true , i insisted on deadlifts to be done properly because there are lots of things to be careful about in order to do proper form in dead lifts..it can easily be done badly....Also if done wrong it can easily lead to bad injury...some exercises when done wrong  lead to minor injuries,,,but not dead lifts..better be careful.


----------

